# Seneca Lake ICE Report



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Did Seneca freeze up yet.

Thanks,
jim


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Guy at work that lives there said nothing but skim of ice and with this rain it will be gone.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Whats the outlook for being able to fish monday or tuesday? Anyone know? I'm sure it froze back over last few days but with tomorrow n monday will it melt off?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

You might want to try Seneca spillway. Some guys are catching fish early morning hours. Lot's of 8"-10" snagged shad laying on the bank last time I was there. THE LAKE IS NOT SAFE TO ICE FISH !


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I was wondering if the lake was going to be open to saugeye and crappie fish.. we usually hit the spillway after the main lake my cousins usually do pretty well down there...


----------

